# Wormwood



## TrashKan (Sep 16, 2022)

Does anyone have any experience with using Wormwood as an additive to their final product, or has anyone tried to brew up an Absinthe or similar type drink that is "Old World" by nature besides Mead. I stumbled across this in a Sprouts Grocery store and it got my wheels turning and brought back memories of Looshing Absinthe back in my younger reckless days


----------



## Jovimaple (Sep 16, 2022)

@TrashKan This is a reminder that discussions of making your own distilled spirits are not allowed on this forum.

Talking about USING distilled spirits and wood are definitely okay, though!


----------

